# Mit Java-MailAPI dir Verfügbarkeit eines SMTP-Servers prüfen



## K-Man (21. Sep 2007)

Hallo
Ich benutze zum verschicken von Mails die Java-MailAPI. Es klappt auch alles wunderbar.
Wie kann ich aber prüfen, ob der SMTP-Server erreichbar ist, noch bevor ich eine E-Mail verschicke. Gibt es so eine Art isSMTPAvailable-Methode?

Grüße und Dank
Stefan


----------



## Murray (21. Sep 2007)

Das gibt es m.W. nicht. Man könnte ein Ping versuchen (was aber nicht klappen muss), man kann auch versuchen, den Namen aufzulösen (wenn das nicht klappt, wird der Versand auch nicht klappen).

Aber was fängt man mit dem Wissen an? Selbst wenn der SMTP-Server gerade erreichbar ist, kann es trotzdem passieren, dass das kurz darauf nicht mehr der Fall ist (und natürlich auch umgekehrt); insofern kommt man um eine Fehlerbehandlung und ggfs. ein Aufbewahren der nicht zustellbaren Mails doch ohnehin nicht herum.


----------



## K-Man (21. Sep 2007)

Danke, ich machs jetzt einfach per Socket. Gibt es den Server nicht, dann wird eine Exception geworfen. Ist zwar unschön und dauert lange, aber was anderes fällt mir momentan nicht ein...


----------



## tuxedo (21. Sep 2007)

Und wo liegt jetzt der Unterschied zum "nicht vorher prüfen"?

Wenn du einfach versuchst die Mail zu verschicken wird doch auch eine Exception kommen?

Was machst du, wie Murray schon angedeutet hat, wenn beim testen der Server noch da ist, aber im Moment des verschickens der Mail auf einmal weg ist?

- Alex


----------



## Guest (21. Sep 2007)

Ihr habt schon recht, so macht es keinen Sinn. Ich mach es einfach nur mit der normalen Fehlerbehandlung.


----------

